# Rough in from today



## markb

Started working on 12, 000 sq ft, 13 bath home in Toronto this week. This is three of the 13 baths. Thought i would share my two hours of work. Cheers!

fyi, for all the critical people here, only three toilets on this 3" branch. Third wc on different stack. Lots of wet venting going on here. dont care to get into what pipe goes where.


----------



## Widdershins

markb said:


> Started working on 12, 000 sq ft, 13 bath home in Toronto this week. This is three of the 13 baths. Thought i would share my two hours of work. Cheers!
> 
> fyi, for all the critical people here, only three toilets on this 3" branch. Third wc on different stack. Lots of wet venting going on here. dont care to get into what pipe goes where.


 What's with the Fernco?


----------



## markb

Widdershins said:


> What's with the Fernco?


fernco connects to cast and continues across living space and picks up other fixtures


----------



## Widdershins

markb said:


> fernco connects to cast and continues across living space and picks up other fixtures


Interesting. We aren't allowed to use those indoors around here. Must be a regional/code difference.

Why does the offset just downstream of the cast to ABS transition look back graded?


----------



## Optimus Primer

This is what we use to connect pvc to cast. Not sure if they make it for abs

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/MU...KJ6&srccode=cii_5784816&cpncode=26-84930753-2


----------



## markb

Widdershins said:


> Interesting. We aren't allowed to use those indoors around here. Must be a regional/code difference.
> 
> Why does the offset just downstream of the cast to ABS transition look back graded?


no backfall, just looks that way.

offset required to miss stud on other side of room. 3" abs offset is easier than cast offset.

we can use ferncos anywhere here.


----------



## Widdershins

house plumber said:


> This is what we use to connect pvc to cast. Not sure if they make it for abs
> 
> http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/MU...KJ6&srccode=cii_5784816&cpncode=26-84930753-2


 It looks like he's using No-Hub cast, HP.

Here in Washington we would have to use a shielded coupling to make that transition.


----------



## Widdershins

markb said:


> no backfall, just looks that way.


 An optical delusion, eh?:laughing:


----------



## Bayside500

Widdershins said:


> It looks like he's using No-Hub cast, HP.
> 
> Here in Washington we would have to use a shielded coupling to make that transition.


what HP linked to is a NH to PCV transition fitting, they work great.


----------



## Optimus Primer

Must be an illusion but where the circle is it looks like it's rolled down to the cast iron


----------



## Optimus Primer

Widdershins said:


> It looks like he's using No-Hub cast, HP.
> 
> Here in Washington we would have to use a shielded coupling to make that transition.


 
That is used for no hub. Pvc glues into the hub and you use a no hub band on the smaller part of that fitting for the cast.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

Widdershins said:


> It looks like he's using No-Hub cast, HP.
> 
> Here in Washington we would have to use a shielded coupling to make that transition.


You talking about this one ?


----------



## Widdershins

house plumber said:


> That is used for no hub. Pvc glues into the hub and you use a no hub band on the smaller part of that fitting for the cast.


I've never seen one before -- Learn something new every day.:thumbsup:


----------



## Widdershins

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> You talking about this one ?


 The transition fitting? Yes.


----------



## Titan Plumbing

house plumber said:


> That is used for no hub. Pvc glues into the hub and you use a no hub band on the smaller part of that fitting for the cast.


Why not just use a Mission coupling?


----------



## Optimus Primer

Widdershins said:


> I've never seen one before -- Learn something new every day.:thumbsup:


Yeah, in the city of Tampa fernco's aren't allowed anywhere. Inside or outside. So to transition from pvc to cast we must use it. It does make a nice fit. I use a husky band on them, seems to hold better in my opinion.


----------



## NYC Plumber

Widdershins said:


> An optical delusion, eh?:laughing:


Im with you shins, that is some obstacle illusion lol.
Also if its new contruction, why mix materials?


----------



## NYC Plumber

Fernco's are not allowed at all by me.
But it looks like your connecting abs to abs, unless that is cast iron upstream?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

Widdershins said:


> The transition fitting? Yes.


That looks like abs to abs to me .
I would have used a shielded coupling regardless.


----------



## GREENPLUM

its cast to abs using a fernco to connect.

a no hub adapter would be the best choice


----------



## mccmech

Widdershins said:


> What's with the Fernco?


Looks like they put cast iron in the wall for noise insulation.


----------



## mccmech

mccmech said:


> Looks like they put cast iron in the wall for noise insulation.


Never mind, I just saw what you were referring to. I was looking at the mission band in the wall.


----------



## LEAD INGOT

If I were building a 12,000 sq ft. house, and saw that hot mess. I'd be livid.


----------



## U666A

markb said:


> Started working on 12, 000 sq ft, 13 bath home in Toronto this week. This is three of the 13 baths. Thought i would share my two hours of work. Cheers!
> 
> fyi, for all the critical people here, only three toilets on this 3" branch. Third wc on different stack. Lots of wet venting going on here. dont care to get into what pipe goes where.


If you have three toilets on a single branch, it must be 4". Your post is confusing. 



Widdershins said:


> It looks like he's using No-Hub cast, HP.
> 
> Here in Washington we would have to use a shielded coupling to make that transition.


That is the same brand and same fitting I use here.

The following user(s) wishes to thank U666A for this useful post: Mississippiplum, Plumber71, DesertOkie


----------



## Tommy plumber

Bayside500 said:


> what HP linked to is a NH to PCV transition fitting, they work great.


 






Not only do they work great, but the transition fitting that House Plumber posted is required per our FL code when transitioning from C.I. to PVC.

FL Plumbing Code- *Chapt. 7 Sanitary Drainage*
*705.18.4 Plastic Pipe or Tubing to other Piping material.*


----------



## markb

U666A said:


> If you have three toilets on a single branch, it must be 4". Your post is confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> That is the same brand and same fitting I use here.
> 
> The following user(s) wishes to thank U666A for this useful post: Mississippiplum, Plumber71, DesertOkie


my bad, only two wc on this branch. typo.

"the third wc is on is seperate stack" we got cutoff by an lvl without the option of a dropceiling, so the other wc is on a seperate stack. 

and the offset is does not have backfall...

and why would you be livid to see this in your 12000sqft house? seriously...some people here are waaayyyy to uptight.


----------



## OldSchool

Looks good and to Ontario code...

Why didn't you just do the whole thing in cast iron ?????


----------



## Michaelcookplum

Looks good except that fernco. Atleast put a sheer band around it!


----------



## markb

OldSchool said:


> Looks good and to Ontario code...
> 
> Why didn't you just do the whole thing in cast iron ?????


boss prefered abs, contractor didnt care, so i did like this. maybe they will sprayfoam pipes after inspection...

and thanks for the positive comment...


----------



## markb

Michaelcookplum said:


> Looks good except that fernco. Atleast put a sheer band around it!


sheer band?


----------



## OldSchool

I would put more supports....

How about some clevis hangers


----------



## NYC Plumber

That 1/8 bend set is definitly going in the wrong direction.


----------



## OldSchool

NYC Plumber said:


> That 1/8 bend set is definitly going in the wrong direction.


What you want him to turn it in the other direction????

Then it would be going no where :laughing:


----------



## markb

OldSchool said:


> I would put more supports....
> 
> How about some clevis hangers


sprinkler hanger within 2 ft of fernco,you can see it in thecorner of the pic


----------



## markb

OldSchool said:


> What you want him to turn it in the other direction????
> 
> Then it would be going no where :laughing:


i dont get it, its like they dont believe me when i say the offset is inthe right direction lol. holy smokes.


----------



## OldSchool

markb said:


> sprinkler hanger within 2 ft of fernco,you can see it in thecorner of the pic


Pipe should be supported every 4ft and at the ends .... that fernco needs support on both sides


----------



## NYC Plumber

OldSchool said:


> What you want him to turn it in the other direction????
> 
> Then it would be going no where :laughing:


Huh? After the fernco he sets up...


----------



## markb

OldSchool said:


> Pipe should be supported every 4ft and at the ends .... that fernco needs support on both sides


yea, fair enough. you got me.


----------



## justin

markb said:


> Started working on 12, 000 sq ft, 13 bath home in Toronto this week. This is three of the 13 baths. Thought i would share my two hours of work. Cheers!
> 
> fyi, for all the critical people here, only three toilets on this 3" branch. Third wc on different stack. Lots of wet venting going on here. dont care to get into what pipe goes where.


thats one hell of a shootin match right there. lol


----------



## OldSchool

NYC Plumber said:


> Huh? After the fernco he sets up...


I know what you are saying... :laughing:

I highly doubt that there is back fall...

This is a new home inspection and in Ontario the plumbing inspectors would be all over him for that......

Its the wood that is throwing the visual aspect out to lunch...


----------



## RealCraftsMan

this will be the last time you post a pic


----------



## NYC Plumber

OldSchool said:


> I know what you are saying... :laughing:
> 
> I highly doubt that there is back fall...
> 
> This is a new home inspection and in Ontario the plumbing inspectors would be all over him for that......
> 
> Its the wood that is throwing the visual aspect out to lunch...


Could be an optical ilusion as stated earlier, idk though lol...


----------



## markb

RealCraftsMan said:


> this will be the last time you post a pic


i was expecting like one reply, not all this...lol


----------



## OldSchool

RealCraftsMan said:


> this will be the last time you post a pic


Why ???

It looks good ... just forgot to hang the pipe properly..

I am sure he was not done yet and is going back tomorrow to put hangers in before inspection


----------



## OldSchool

markb said:


> i was expecting like one reply, not all this...lol


What do you expect on a friday night ...

If you didn't want any replys then you should have posted it on a Monday night :laughing:


----------



## justin

i am almost done with my 12,000 square foot home too. ill post a pic of the lavs . theres 40 of them.


----------



## rusak

Everything looks good but the Fernco. Even if it was allowed here above ground I would not use one. Shielded coupling is the way to go, I think.


----------



## Mississippiplum

justin said:


> i am almost done with my 12,000 square foot home too. ill post a pic of the lavs . theres 40 of them.


Lmao, Niceeee

To the op, looks good, but you need more support around that fernco on the cast and that fernco just don't cut it 

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Michaelcookplum

markb said:


> sheer band?


Just google images "fernco sheer band" Its a 2" wide band that goes in the middle of the fernco between the two 3" hose clamps.


----------



## seanny deep

Here most of the no hub is done with glorified ferncos id Have used à mechanical joint but im sure it got tested so Whats the big deal... I personally would Have replaced all the cast or just did the reno in cast but Thats up to the boss Not the installer.. Better hope Its only two waterclosets threes illegal..anyway Nice job Better Not be using sharkbites for waterlines u thought the fernco got comments..Haha jjk seanny.


----------



## Michaelcookplum

This is the correct way to transfer from cast iron to PVC/abs. A no-hub band with a PVC no-hub adapter


----------



## NYC Plumber

seanny deep said:


> Here most of the no hub is done with glorified ferncos id Have used à mechanical joint but im sure it got tested so Whats the big deal... I personally would Have replaced all the cast or just did the reno in cast but Thats up to the boss Not the installer.. Better hope Its only two waterclosets threes illegal..anyway Nice job Better Not be using sharkbites for waterlines u thought the fernco got comments..Haha jjk seanny.


I call bull****, you are not a plumber!


----------



## Michaelcookplum

Picture of Fernco with sheer band

This is a PVC to abs transition


----------



## NYC Plumber

Not exactly the nh coupling shouldn't go on a reducer it sould go on pipe, your close though!


----------



## Michaelcookplum

seanny deep said:


> Here most of the no hub is done with glorified ferncos id Have used à mechanical joint but im sure it got tested so Whats the big deal... I personally would Have replaced all the cast or just did the reno in cast but Thats up to the boss Not the installer.. Better hope Its only two waterclosets threes illegal..anyway Nice job Better Not be using sharkbites for waterlines u thought the fernco got comments..Haha jjk seanny.


3toilets on a 3" is legal under the IPC


----------



## NYC Plumber

Nevermind i drank a little too much tonight....


----------



## Widdershins

Michaelcookplum said:


> 3toilets on a 3" is legal under the IPC


It's legal under the UPC as well.


----------



## Tommy plumber

Here we go by number of DFU's. We can have (6) or so W/C's on a 3" horizontal drain line. I'd have to check the code book. Years ago, max number of W/C's on a horizontal 3" line was (2) I think, but now it's all about the DFU number in total discharging into the drain line.


----------



## Plumber Jim

Why use an adaptor only to need to use a nohub band? why not use one of these? you can get them for castiron on one side and pvc on the other.








also better than a regular fernco band.


----------



## Michaelcookplum

NYC Plumber said:


> Not exactly the nh coupling shouldn't go on a reducer it sould go on pipe, your close though!


That's not a reducer, it's called a pvc to no-hub adapter, as I already stated


----------



## NYC Plumber

Michaelcookplum said:


> That's not a reducer, it's called a pvc to no-hub adapter, as I already stated


As i said, im drunk and took it back...relax


----------



## Michaelcookplum

Plumber Jim said:


> Why use an adaptor only to need to use a nohub band? why not use one of these? you can get them for castiron on one side and pvc on the other.
> 
> also better than a regular fernco band.


We can, this is just another method


----------



## Michaelcookplum

NYC Plumber said:


> Nevermind i drank a little too much tonight....


Your forgivin, cheers


----------



## Michaelcookplum

NYC Plumber said:


> As i said, im drunk and took it back...relax


I posted before I read you were drunk post, drinking here too.


----------



## Epox

markb said:


> i was expecting like one reply, not all this...lol


Got another pic for us???:laughing:


----------



## markb

I like those transition pvc fittings. Never seen them up here in abs though. If not abs, then we typically use a zip coupling.


----------



## walker426

Plumber Jim said:


> Why use an adaptor only to need to use a nohub band? why not use one of these? you can get them for castiron on one side and pvc on the other.
> 
> also better than a regular fernco band.


I use them all the time pricey but done right


----------



## B.P. repairer

*Great job*

Awesome job
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## user7551

Michaelcookplum said:


> This is the correct way to transfer from cast iron to PVC/abs. A no-hub band with a PVC no-hub adapter



Actually that looks like hack work with an above ground no-hub band below grade . Should have been a heavy duty band or a mission transition band CI to Pl. Just my opinion


----------



## Michaelcookplum

playme1979 said:


> Actually that looks like hack work with an above ground no-hub band below grade . Should have been a heavy duty band or a mission transition band CI to Pl. Just my opinion


Hack really? that was a little cruel. We've seen a lot worse here


----------



## Widdershins

Michaelcookplum said:


> Hack really? that was a little cruel. We've seen a lot worse here


We sure have. That broken toilet picture from the other day should definitely be featured prominently on the 'Hackmaster Wall of Shame'.:whistling2:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

markb said:


> I like those transition pvc fittings. Never seen them up here in abs though. If not abs, then we typically use a zip coupling.


What is a " Zip Coupling " ?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

Never mind, I goggled it, looks like the same thing we call shielded couplings.

http://www.rollee.com/zip-ii-couplings


----------



## markb

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Never mind, I goggled it, looks like the same thing we call shielded couplings.
> 
> http://www.rollee.com/zip-ii-couplings


We use is usually in commercial only here. a little more expensive. Bids need to be as tight as possible here nowadays. Lots of low bidding competition. Many people use CI stacks and XFR pvc branches with zip couplings connecting the two. 

We are discouraged to use ferncos at the base of RWL. The head pressure of a full rainline has been known to burst ferncos.


----------



## OldSchool

Widdershins said:


> We sure have. That broken toilet picture from the other day should definitely be featured prominently on the 'Hackmaster Wall of Shame'.:whistling2:


We can post it along with that big glue stain on the concrete floor

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## Widdershins

OldSchool said:


> We can post it along with that big glue stain on the concrete floor


Exactly.:laughing:


----------



## user7551

Michaelcookplum said:


> Hack really? that was a little cruel. We've seen a lot worse here



Alright hack is really a strong word to use there , I personally hate seeing No Hub bands in the ground like that.


----------



## Michaelcookplum

Widdershins said:


> We sure have. That broken toilet picture from the other day should definitely be featured prominently on the 'Hackmaster Wall of Shame'.:whistling2:


You just had to go there didn't you


----------



## seanny deep

NYCplumber Thats two posts you have accused me of not being a plumber, its fine if you dont like me i would guess anyone who has nothing better to do on a friday night then get drunk and stare at your computer screen slandering and picking other peoples work, comments apart. I probally dont want to waste my time with such a person not to mention a plumber who as made over 350 posts and been thanked numerous times, yet hasnt agreed or appreciated anyone elses post, not made a single thank you gives me the impression your probally a lonely unhappy individual "hence getting drunk and looking for sympathy on a plumbing forum" anyways im not a negative person so im gona hope your life turns around and maybe you find some happiness. Accuse me all you like but i am a interprovncial plumber and hold a class b gas ticket... Not to mention own my company and keep quite busy. Im a fan of uponar wirsbo and use mostly abs. Every a$$hole is a potential client or in this case competion. Thanks seanny


----------



## Keefer w

Widdershins said:


> It looks like he's using No-Hub cast, HP.
> 
> Here in Washington we would have to use a shielded coupling to make that transition.


 i'm a little confused, tampa makes you use that adapter crossing from pvc to no hub cast? they wont let you just transition with a nohub? or is that a spg adapter?


----------



## seanny deep

We just use mechanical joints designed for cast to abs.


----------



## NYC Plumber

seanny deep said:


> NYCplumber Thats two posts you have accused me of not being a plumber, its fine if you dont like me i would guess anyone who has nothing better to do on a friday night then get drunk and stare at your computer screen slandering and picking other peoples work, comments apart. I probally dont want to waste my time with such a person not to mention a plumber who as made over 350 posts and been thanked numerous times, yet hasnt agreed or appreciated anyone elses post, not made a single thank you gives me the impression your probally a lonely unhappy individual "hence getting drunk and looking for sympathy on a plumbing forum" anyways im not a negative person so im gona hope your life turns around and maybe you find some happiness. Accuse me all you like but i am a interprovncial plumber and hold a class b gas ticket... Not to mention own my company and keep quite busy. Im a fan of uponar wirsbo and use mostly abs. Every a$$hole is a potential client or in this case competion. Thanks seanny


Lol relax buddy...all in good fun, i would like to thank everyone i just dont know how to on my ipad app. Sorry if i offended anyone. I honestly didn't even notice the thanking system.
Im not lonely and i am happy i just like to take the edge off!


----------



## NYC Plumber

Ahh just figured out how to thank people, and seanny you were the first, you should feel honored!


----------



## Miguel

markb said:


> I like those transition pvc fittings. Never seen them up here in abs though. If not abs, then we typically use a zip coupling.


That's what I was gonna say. Why not a Zip cou. The fernco works and is approved <ahem> but a Zip coupling would have saved alot of chagrin and chastising from this band of plombiers.  It's also way better than a fernco.

Nice job, though. Good even band of ABS cement all around and well laid out. Get better supports installed now, rather than later, tho. Especially at the CI to plastic transition.

:thumbsup:


----------



## walker426

NYC Plumber said:


> Ahh just figured out how to thank people, and seanny you were the first, you should feel honored!


Well how do you thank people on android


----------



## NYC Plumber

I dont kow there was a little arrow i found and an option that said "like" came up.


----------



## red_devil

Looks fine, drains proper, passes inspection good enough. Ya more hangers would be good but what can ya do. As for all these fancy bands/ fittings. You know our code and our materials so use what you can get a hold of. I can tell ya it ain't easy getting a certain brand of no hub bands like a "mission" band from a local supplier (noble, emco etc) and you def. won't compete with special order products. 

Id post pics of my work but somebody would probably tell me I should be soldering my 4 inch t drilled copper mains instead of brazing the branches and use soldered couplings instead of quick- vic. And that I don't use purple primer on my cast iron fittings :laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber

markb said:


> i was expecting like one reply, not all this...lol


 






Funny how many of us have advice to give.......:laughing:


----------



## markb

Tommy plumber said:


> Funny how many of us have advice to give.......:laughing:


tell about it lol. all good things though. i just didnt think anyone would care. :laughing:


----------



## easttexasplumb

justin said:


> i am almost done with my 12,000 square foot home too. ill post a pic of the lavs . theres 40 of them.
> 
> View attachment 14460


Did you bid for 3 p traps per lav


----------



## walker426

markb said:


> Started working on 12, 000 sq ft, 13 bath home in Toronto this week. This is three of the 13 baths. Thought i would share my two hours of work. Cheers!
> 
> fyi, for all the critical people here, only three toilets on this 3" branch. Third wc on different stack. Lots of wet venting going on here. dont care to get into what pipe goes where.


I would have put it all in the joists thru proper stack layout in underground but looks alright


----------



## justin

easttexasplumb said:


> Did you bid for 3 p traps per lav


4 . look again. its alot to take in. i still have stock left over from that job. they had 4 water heaters per closet , 6 tub balves per tub, crazy!


----------



## love2surf927

justin said:


> i am almost done with my 12,000 square foot home too. ill post a pic of the lavs . theres 40 of them.
> 
> View attachment 14460


WTF is that!?:blink: Looks like 4 traps.


----------



## love2surf927

justin said:


> i am almost done with my 12,000 square foot home too. ill post a pic of the lavs . theres 40 of them.
> 
> View attachment 14460


40 traps or 40 lavs.:laughing:


----------

